# Is it in your jeans



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

I was just wondering what it is in a sexual relationship that makes one or the other person more interested in pleasing then being pleased.Is it have to do with HD,LD why are some over and under achievers.Some will take a screwing and so will give one..I am the one that its always important to to make sure my wife is satisfied.Is it LD Or HD that creates a good time,or new ideas.I know someone that is LD that could care less about making it all better.Why are some just happy with what they get.Some have to be in controll,Some not.Just wondering.Is it not human to not have passion,lust,desire.Why could some careless if thet have a orgasm or not.And not wonder when the next one is happening.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it's the nature of the person who does the giving. If you're someone who likes to please others in life, or who just can't say no to demands regardless of your work load already, you'll likely also be someone who wants to please your partner in bed.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

If it is, you're going to have to take it out.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you asking if the clothes someone is wearing on their lower half determine these things???


----------

